# After 7 days of exercise I gained weight!



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I stuck to my diet all week. I was really, really good. I even exercised every single day (now there's a first). And I gained 1.2 pounds. :shrug: 

Well sooner or later all this exercise and eating right has to pay off so I guess I'm sticking with it and I'll see what happens next week.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

That happens to me every time. It usually takes about 2-3 weeks before I start losing, but then it usually comes of pretty quickly. Don't lose hope.

I started running last spring and gained 8 pounds in the first couple of weeks...very frustrating!


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Muscle weighs more than fat. Stick it out - this gain or no-loss process happens to me, too. You hit a 'plateau' while your body readjusts then tries to re-readjust. One theory is that your body is programmed to resist possible starvation, so when you put in fewer calories, your body tries to lower its metabolism to save your life. ! not a good thing for dieters ! 

It does take a while for your body to readjust, so don't lose hope.


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

oh, Anita, that is a bummer. Maybe muscle gain? I haven't lost a pound this week.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

make sure you are eating enough calories. you need probably 1600-1800 a day, depending on your weight. eat lean protein and complex carbs and lots of veggies. watch for hidden sugars and high fructose corn syrup is a common one. 

if it makes you feel less alone-it took me 8 months to lose 13 lbs and i've gained 5 back. i've lost another pound since the gain, so i've lost 9 lbs in 9 months. it is hard sometimes, the most important thing is that you have more energy, feel better, and are getting healthier.

if there are hills on your walking route, change your direction every now and then to shock your body concering when they will show up in your workout. as we get used to a workout, our bodies become used to it and become too efficient at doing it for that workout to really be very useful any more. change in the workout routine is a good thing. 

also, you may have gained as a result of your cycle....


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm with okgoatgal on the calories Anita

When I was doing WW (which I'm doing again now) I started dropping weight but once I kicked up my running the weight loss stopped.

It was suggested that I was not getting enough calories to sustain long distance running AND weight loss.

I pushed my allowable calorie count (points) up a notch and started losing again.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It could also be water retention. The body is adjusting to less food and more movement.

don't cut back on the water though. In fact, drink more.(Water that is!)


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Ive been watching my calories and walking a mile or two every day except sundays for three weeks and I havent lost a pound. In fact yesterday I was up two pounds from water retention. I take a half of water pill a day too. My clothes feel better and DH says he can see a change for the better so it must be muscle. Im keepin on it.......


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I think it is muscles growing! Keep it up. Exercise is never bad for you!

I picked up an old Covert Bailey "Fit or Fat" book at the thrift store yesterday and what I was reading last night really hit home and it is exactly applicable to this situation.

He says this should be your mantra
"Repeat to yourself while exercising: I'm not burning alot of calories while I'm exercising, but my body is changing into a better butter-burning machine. The purpose of my exercise is to change my chemistry."

Remember, this is not about next week's weigh in, this is about forever. We have to keep exercising to keep fit forever, not just to lose weight. And I think the way you are involving your kids is so great!


----------

